# Farm Pics & Sweater



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Grandaughter Aine is modelling her farm sweater:










Here it is with some of the flock and treehouse which formed part of the inspiration:









This is my design from Excel:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my GOSH!
That came out AMAZING!

Is she thrilled with it?

I especially love the cuffs and waistband.
The whole thing is just spectacular.

Good luck ever topping that one, grandma!
This will be a treasured heirloom. :angel:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

1. Your granddaughter is adorable.
2. That sweater is so charming. Wow, did you ever do a great job! What's not to like?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Great sweater and girl. Congratulations on both. And thanks for the picture!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Your granddaughter is so cute. I want a farm sweater for me!!!! I LOVE your sweater. WOW... a real treasure has been gifted!!!!! Way to go Grandma.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Amazing job, it is beautiful. And so is she.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous! Can you make that pattern in a 2x?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sheepish fantastic job!! That came out so cute and you got everything on the sweater too. I bet your DGD was thrilled with it.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

That is amazing!
I thought my Mum could knit anything, but I think that sweater would make her green with envy!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oohhh, that is so nice!! What a fantastic job you have done there!  And such a lovely little girl you have. Splendid, just splendid!!
jd


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's amazing! You did a splendid job.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you all. was so thrilled with how it came out, I had to share.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful:clap:


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> Fabulous! Can you make that pattern in a 2x?


Thank you, I could (at least I could if I had unlimited amounts of time and fewer than 10 grandchildren to knit for) but even better, you can.

I used The Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater The Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater It will give you the design and measurements you need to make a raglan of any size. Then just distribute the elements from my Excel design anywhere that suits the size. Add your own features.

Have fun with it!


----------



## SarahT (Dec 26, 2010)

That is amazing! So beautiful!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The sweater came out fabulous! You would never know, from looking at the plain, black and white charted pattern, that it would turn out so perfect. Really nice colors in it, too. I hope your GD enjoys wearing it, and showing it off to people. 

I second the idea of entering it in competition at your county or state fair.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Sweater! Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing- such an inspiration to us all. American made handcrafted at its best.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, just wow. Thats fantastic, both the sweater and the Granddaughter!

You should maybe consider trying to sell that pattern on Ravelry, and maybe submit it to some magazines. I bet they would pay you and pick that up in a heartbeat!

I would love to be able to make something like that. Ive barely gotten the hang of socks though.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I had fun creating the design and the sweater. To do it in different sizes and make sure that all are accurate and knitable by someone besides me would take way more work than I am willing to do.

If someone wants to do their own, I offer freely my graphic. I used Pamela Costello's Incredible Custom-Fit Raglan for the measurements and basic technique. The graphics will need to be rearranged to fit with the size and stitch count. I certainly would be willing to help here or on Ravelry, where I am SharonSD.

Part of what makes the sweater look good is the yarn: EL. D. Mouzakis Butterfly Super 10. It comes in beautiful bright colours and is a dream to work with. Individual skeins are expensive, but the yardage is long.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! and Great Job!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

WOW! :bow:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

You make it sound so easy. That sweater is just amazing. That is a gift for the ages. Your darling granddaughter must be so excited with it. Your farm is also cool! Thanks for the graph, I am going to save it for someday in the future when maybe I will know enough about knitting to try it!
Joanie


----------

